# How to use a Hellerman Sleeve Tool



## ratthepoodle (Jan 16, 2016)

I've been reading about mic rigging using a hellerman sleeve tool. So, I picked one up and have a few cheap lavaliers to experiment with. However, I haven't been able to find clear instructions on how to actually use it.

Here are a few specific questions that I'm hoping to have answered...I apologize in advance if they are obvious:

1. How much lubrication do you use? Any other tricks to get the sleeve onto the tool easily?
2. How do you get the prongs aligned correctly? (to form the cone-like shape so the sleeve can slide on...I haven't been able to get mine perfect)
3. How do you get the sleeve/mic/etc off of the tool when you're done?


----------



## themuzicman (Jan 16, 2016)

ratthepoodle said:


> I've been reading about mic rigging using a hellerman sleeve tool. So, I picked one up and have a few cheap lavaliers to experiment with. However, I haven't been able to find clear instructions on how to actually use it.
> 
> Here are a few specific questions that I'm hoping to have answered...I apologize in advance if they are obvious:
> 
> ...



1. I use alcohol hand sanitizer, and enough to coat the prongs

2. I feel like your tool is broken, the prongs line up with no effort.

3. You slide the sleeve and mic off together towards the pointy end of the prongs. You may have to apply force to the sleeve or wiggle the handle a little bit to get the sleeve to slide as the prongs retract. Sleeves come in different sizes, side the sleeve to the job or your entire rig will slide around. More importantly, know the tiniest size you can use on your hellermann tool.


----------



## jkowtko (Jan 16, 2016)

+1, everything themuzicman said.

I did only a few of them several years ago when I was trying this out. It took a bit of finagling to slip the prongs out, but one trick is to work quickly so that the sanitizing gel stays slippery.

The tips of the prongs on my tool don't sit together perfectly either ... but they they rest < 1mm apart and it is easy to press them together to slip a band around them. These are removable prongs, so make sure you have them mounted properly. Send us a pic if you can.


----------



## ratthepoodle (Jan 16, 2016)

The hand sanitizer tip was great...thanks! My prongs are generally aligned and just a little off. I'll upload a pic later to confirm this.


----------



## themuzicman (Jan 16, 2016)

For those who want in on a Hellermann tool for cheap, the most inexpensive place to buy one is Newark.com, listed under SS Type Fitting Tool.


----------



## RonHebbard (May 21, 2017)

ratthepoodle said:


> I've been reading about mic rigging using a hellerman sleeve tool. So, I picked one up and have a few cheap lavaliers to experiment with. However, I haven't been able to find clear instructions on how to actually use it.
> 
> Here are a few specific questions that I'm hoping to have answered...I apologize in advance if they are obvious:
> 
> ...


*The MOST IMPORTANT thing* to remember when using a Hellerman tool is: 
If you sit on it, pull it out *BEFORE* you squeeze the handles.
I'll *NEVER* forget the blood-curdling scream that echoed through a theater under construction when one of my installers sat on his Hellerman tool and squeezed its handles prior to pulling it out. It's one of those things you have to learn, know and instill in your brain by wrote; kind of like: "Pillage *first THEN* burn."
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------

